# Rob Cosman's Ruthlessly Propagated Plane Blade and Chipbreaker



## rad457

I have replaced 2 of my plane blades with the LV PMV-11 blades, some work to get them set up the way I wanted them but totally amazed at the durability of the blades. Need to see if I can get a PMV-11 for my little LN 102?


----------



## CharlesA

thanks. Very helpful. so far I haven't paid that much for one of my planes, but this could be handy.


----------



## TheDane

I have both the Pinnacle and Hock blades in a couple of my vintage Stanley planes … both are excellent.

I have a Hock in my No 7 and Pinnacles in my No 3 and No 4.


----------



## SJD312

did you have to file the mouth?


----------



## bobasaurus

I bought one of these from Rob to restore my grandpa's old bailey #3. I had to file the mouth wider, which was a little unnerving, but it works great now. I use it for lots of small smoothing tasks on difficult grain without any problems. I like how well the chipbreaker fits the blade, and can be tightened without moving the setting. These blades are expensive, but seem to be worth it.


----------



## TheDane

Steve … No, the mouths were sufficient on both planes with the frog set back as far as it would go.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster

I had to file the mouth of my No.4 a little bit. Probably about 15 minuted of work or so. It is actually still a little tight for my liking and I have been considering opening it up a bit more.


----------



## Nicky

I've always wanted to try one of these upgrades but hard to believe that it was really worth the expense. I can see if I had the chipbreaker closer to the edge and had a thicker blade (more mass) it would help reduce the chatter.

I appreciate your review, think I'll give one a whirl.


----------



## Fettler

My PMV-11 iron is my favorite so far, but i haven't got around to honing the Pinnacles (which beat out the Hock iron on price given Rob's discount).


----------



## OSU55

I have a Lee Valley chip breaker and A2 blade set for my Stanley #7. With a Stanley and the LV blade sharpened up the same, I find no difference. As the edges dull, the thicker LV blade/breaker continue to cut where as the Stanley set gets difficult. Essentially the LV blade/breaker set extended the sharpening interval. I find this true regardless of wood type or grain direction etc. Instead of investing in aftermarket blades, I purchased a dozen Stanley blade/breaker sets and switch out the sets during a project. I then sharpen them up all at once. I just didn't see the value in the aftermarket blade/breaker sets. I always have sharp blades for final smoothing passwes now.


----------

